
Chat app for use when your battery is less than 5% - salgernon
http://diewithme.online
======
eximius
Aw, I thought it would be some experimental Super Low Power Chat thing.

~~~
senatorobama
Yep. I'm surprised phone companies don't do this. Like a console based chat
that only needs the kernel when the 'nominal' battery has run out.

~~~
jimktrains2
I always thought a recovery image that could send and receive calls and sms
would be awesome. No internet, not even 2g. Just phone and sms. Maybe some
contacts (name / number tuple) that'd exist separate from the main systems
contacts.

~~~
bdamm
Having had my "Phone" crash due to software glitches, leaving me unable to
dial 911, I 100% agree this would be a great boot-time switch.

------
foodstances
I'd love to know if this had problems getting through Apple's App Store review
because they couldn't use it during testing.

~~~
tantalor
I'm sure testers can set whatever battery level is desired.

~~~
plurinshael
"Set" the level of a battery?

~~~
chrisper
Yes, in the emulator.

------
exolymph
It's not an app that I'd use often enough to be worth the space on my phone,
but I love the concept.

~~~
rtkwe
The apk is a paltry 18 MB. Hardly enough space to think about on most phones.

~~~
disconnected
> The apk is a paltry 18 MB.

It's somewhat disturbing that this is considered paltry.

Most DOS games managed to fit into a single diskette, and that includes not
only the logic bits, but also assets: images, music, sound, etc. Remember that
they didn't have the benefit of being able to borrow a massive number of
assets and libraries from the OS. You wanted a button? You had to draw it
yourself.

Also, my Linux kernel - which is infinitely more complex than this app -
weights in at 7MB. Ok, sure, the modules are another 30MB, but that's only
because I took the shotgun approach when I configured my kernel. I'm lazy, sue
me.

Anyway, this app seems absolutely trivial and it barely has any assets at all.
It's frankly embarrassing that it consumes so many resources for such little
functionality.

~~~
zpr
I think the developer was "lazy" too which is why he didn't spend days and
weeks rewriting the wheel instead of using react.

As far as floppies, I think that's why we don't use them anymore.

~~~
GhostVII
Writing a native app isn't much harder than using React though.

------
xianshou
Hilarious. You could even chat for as long as you wanted by plugging in a
charger at 2% and taking it out at 4%.

~~~
ComputerGuru
With crap entry-level Android phones, you could just play music or use
navigation in the background while you run it off a charger and it'll never go
above 2% even while it's plugged in :)

~~~
TomMarius
That's a fault of the charger you're using, the phone has nothing to do with
it.

~~~
ComputerGuru
No, it's not. It's a Qualcomm QuickCharge 3.0 capable charger that exceeds all
charge requirements and has no problem with other devices.

~~~
TomMarius
Then maybe I misunderstood what you mean by entry level. Or maybe you own a
model that is an exception. I deal with cheap (sub $200) chinese android
phones a lot because we do development in React Native but it still has to run
smoothly on these things, and I've never encountered these issues with phones
newer than 2015.

------
tantalor
Clearly this needs to be tiered,

90%+ battery: losers, cowards, amateurs

50-90% battery: casual, basic

10-50% battery: mlg, nerds

5-10% battery: outcasts, dangerous

5%- battery: heretics, supplicants

------
jpeeler
Isn't this promoting bad charging practices since modern lithium ion batteries
function best when charged early and often? My understanding is that the
extremely low charge of the battery reduces the longevity of a battery's
health. The confusing part is the older battery technology nickel-cadmium had
the exact opposite recommendation of charging only after the battery was
completely discharged.

------
Retr0spectrum
I love the "Hooli" network operator name in the screenshot, a nice touch.

------
hackerman_2000
Where's the source code?

~~~
djsumdog
Looks like it's closed source .. and $1. .. I mean .. I've paid more for art.

------
AdamJacobMuller
I don't get why this is $0.99 on the app store...

~~~
digi_owl
Tried checking the urls found in the Android store description, and one didn't
resolve while another took me to a simple page bearing the name of the owner
that contained a email link. Not really sure what to think.

Edit:

Ah, checked out what this IDFA Doclab was. And it seems to be some kind of
experimental documentary project. So frankly this whole app reeks of being
"performance art".

------
nikkwong
It's cute—what's the goal in creating it?

~~~
floatingatoll
[https://www.doclab.org/2018/die-with-me-by-dries-
depoorter-d...](https://www.doclab.org/2018/die-with-me-by-dries-depoorter-
david-surprenant/)

It’s interactive art!

------
minhoryang
But my iPhone6 usually died at 30%! ... :(

------
fireismyflag
Love the domain. But the page isnt loading.

~~~
jdoliner
Server was at 3% battery when I loaded it... maybe it died?

------
seangrant
Costs $1 when the same can be accomplished with a native web app. Seems like a
quick cash grab rather than "art" or anything.

~~~
philtar
Native web app is an oxymoron.

